# Swiss Stuff



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Got this pair this week.

My requirements were:


Must be serviceable

Should last a long time

Should make good espresso


Her requirements were:


Must be small(er than previous setup)

Shouldn't look out of place in our kitchen

Don't make a mess


My dream setup would have been a Londinium plumbed in and one of the chopped down EK43s, I was never going to get away with that though. Her dream setup for me would be a spoon full of Carte Noir in a mug with some hot water, and don't make a mess. This set up falls somewhere in-between.

There was a load of info online about the Cremina, lots of glowing reports from happy owners, and instructions on how to keep it alive indefinitely. I felt confident that I wouldn't be disappointed. Even in my inexperienced hands I'm pulling good espresso from it and being my first lever I guess it will only get better.

The Moca though, this was a complete blind buy, there is very little in the way of reviews online just a few comments and a video showing how to change the burrs. On paper it's a 64mm flat burr grinder with a 300w motor, and it's small. Olympia Express say it has "professional, handcrafted grinding burrs" "made from special hardened steel" they could have been a bit more vague here... In the end we got it because it matched the Cremina, is small, simple and I like that there is no touch screen, digital gubbins, built in scales or other bits to go wrong. Oh and the hopper shut off is really neat too.

If anyone is interested I will update the thread with more details, pictures and thoughts about the machine and grinder as I get to know them better.


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking good there caramel









Really impressed how small the footprint of the Cremina is.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi caramel what have you done with the handheld vacum cleaner ?

Looks fantastic i'm loving the Mignon .


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Django57 said:


> Hi caramel what have you done with the handheld vacum cleaner ?
> 
> Looks fantastic i'm loving the Mignon .


The handheld vacuum cleaner is always at arms reach


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

How's the new machines getting on are we up to Milan quality ?


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

So this is what the Moka grinder has inside it. I just took it apart for a full clean, surprisingly very little retention.

I was in two minds about taking it apart while it was working fine, but I really wanted to see who actually made the internals as I didn't expect Olympia to make the whole thing themselves and it reminded me of the Mahlkonig Pro M grinder in the size and adjuster on the side.

Mahlkonig Pro M:









Here is a pic of it's insides:










Motor:










Burrs:










Taking it apart I snapped the anti-static flap, now I need to find a replacement for it because it's a coffee fountain without it.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Django57 said:


> How's the new machines getting on are we up to Milan quality ?


I have been making the best coffee I ever had with this setup. I think the coffee I mentioned to you that I had in Milan sticks with me because of the whole memory rather than the actual taste of the coffee itself.

It's funny because another one that sticks in my head was a McDonalds Americano, it tasted like bonfire toffee, I had a Kenyan coffee a couple of weeks back that reminded me of it, sweet and thick with a toffee and treacle flavour. I have had a lot of McDonalds black coffee when I have been on the road, but never one as good as that.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats the thickness of the flap?

If you are able to trace the exact dims and upload them I can probably print a new one out.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Whats the thickness of the flap?
> 
> If you are able to trace the exact dims and upload them I can probably print a new one out.


Thanks Dylan, it's made from silicone from what I can tell, can you print that?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Surprised Silicone snapped, I know there are a lot of type of the stuff but thought it was pretty bendy stuff.

I cant print silicone, ABS is all I have although I can print other materials I would have to buy them.

How rigid is the part?


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

It's very flexible, it is 1mm thick, you push the part with the hole up through a slot in the chute and stretch it over the cap on the top of the chute, then push the flap so it sits inside the chute. I pulled it too hard, maybe the sharp edge of the chute cut in to the silicone (or rubber).

I think buying a sheet of 1mm thick silicone rubber would probably work out easier and just cutting a new flap for it.

I do appreciate the offer though, I just think it would be more trouble than it's worth for you to order the silicone and print a flap like this, it's only 30x10x1 (mm).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, 3d printing isn't the answer in this case. I think you are probably on the money with ordering some 1mm silicone... or just buy some silicone muffin trays from Home Bargains or the like, might be cheaper.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I emailed Olympia Express yesterday and got an email back from Christian Sagehorn (the director of Olympia Express) today saying he will send a new one out in the post asap


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

The new anti-static flap arrived today from Switzerland along with a big sheet of silicone so I think I will make some spares before I refit it









Great service from Olympia Express, wouldn't even let me pay for shipping even though it was me that broke the first one!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha ha that's amazing that they actually sent a sheet of it as well as a replacement - they obviously reckon you'll do it again at some point! Good on them though. Amazing service.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Ha ha that's amazing that they actually sent a sheet of it as well as a replacement - they obviously reckon you'll do it again at some point! Good on them though. Amazing service.


My mistake for not being clear, I bought the silicone from Silex before I thought to email Olympia Express.


----------



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Like the set up!


----------



## tonejac (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm super curious if the Moca grinder is better than the Niche Zero. I realize they're somewhat different in approach to grinding, but my grinder purchase choice has come down to those two.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------

